# Noob Question



## TheDreadPirate (Jun 21, 2007)

I downloaded ati tools today and I like it, but it's pretty obvious that I have no idea what I'm doing, so I'm coming here for help.

I've no desire to overclock my comp, it has enough trouble at normals speeds, so all I wanted to do was check temps and things like that because my computer has had overheating problems in the past. I have a Radeon 9800 pro. Here are my questions:

If I scan for artifacts, after about three minutes my computer starts beeping at me and I get yellow lines all across the the 3D view. This is bad, obviously, but what does in mean?

Second, if I try to test max core, it just crashes. This is also bad. What does it mean?

Thanks, and sorry in advance for my noobery.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jun 21, 2007)

It is probably because of the heat. Try better cooling and if your card/processor is already overclocked try lowering their speed


----------



## TheDreadPirate (Jun 22, 2007)

Actually, I took your advice before you even gave it and cleaned out my computer case a lot more thoroughly, and it solved my problem.

Now I'm really a noob.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jun 22, 2007)

TheDreadPirate said:


> Actually, I took your advice before you even gave it and cleaned out my computer case a lot more thoroughly, and it solved my problem.
> 
> Now I'm really a noob.



We were everybody noobs when we started.

I'm happy that you solved your problem


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahah, I was an uber noob and asked all kinds of questions... I started out with a 9800pro in my first gaming machine.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jun 22, 2007)

In my first gaming machine lots of years ago I started with a Riva TNT2 Pro


----------

